# cut log



## Simon90 (Oct 28, 2017)

Decided I am going to do a cut. (started 3 days ago)

Stats:

5'10

215lbs in morning first thing already lost around 2 pound which must've been water since dropping calories down to maintenance and dropping milk completely from diet.

No idea of bodyfat

DonE 2 cycles 1st was 12 week 500mg cycle with dbol first 4 weeks

Did second cycle 500test 300 deca, deca was bunk and test underdosed confirmed by bloods was a s**t waste of time.

Been maintaining last few weeks on half a ml test after coming off a bulk with 250mg test with a 4week oxy kickstart. Reason for low dose is I wanted to get the most from as little as possible, focus on training and nutrition more etc instead of relying on the compounds to.do.the work which admittedly I felt I did around half way through first cycle.

Found a pic of when I was natty which I'll put below which was taken around 2.5 years ago before going on first cycle and below are some recent pics








__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content



























Will also be cutting on 250mg test e. I am waiting on.getting bloods done.so if everything comes back okay I may add something else.

Will update diet and trainin Later.


----------



## AestheticManlet (Jun 12, 2012)

Goodluck buddy :thumbup1:


----------



## anna1 (Mar 22, 2014)

You don't look like you need to drop a lot of weight.

Looking great already @Simon90

good luck


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Best of luck mate


----------



## Simon90 (Oct 28, 2017)

anna1 said:


> You don't look like you need to drop a lot of weight.
> 
> Looking great already @Simon90
> 
> good luck


 Thank you its not going to be a long cut, probably around 8 weeks so I can get back to putting on more size


----------



## Simon90 (Oct 28, 2017)

Today and yesterday have been rest days.

Diet:

Meal 1- 5 whole eggs 100g oats

Meal 2- 250g chicken half bag rice

Meal 3- 2 tins mackeral

Meal 4- 250g chicken half bag rice

Meal 5- 2 tins mackeral

Meal 6- 5 whole eggs

Cals-2927

Carbs- 156.4

Protein- 253

Fats- 123.6

Last few days I been slowly increasing fats and decreasing carbs just so I won't be having as much cravings from a.drastic drop.

On my next rest day I will start having no carbs and up fats and only have carbs on training days to see how I get on.

Tomorrow should be push day but am thinking of switching training over to a bro split hitting each bodypart once every seven days


----------



## Endomorph84 (Jan 21, 2016)

How come you're dropping the milk mate?

Good luck


----------



## Simon90 (Oct 28, 2017)

Endomorph84 said:


> How come you're dropping the milk mate?
> 
> Good luck


 It bloats me up mate makes me look softer aswell even on same.amount of calories


----------



## Simon90 (Oct 28, 2017)

Yesterday was Chest and triceps

Hammer strength incline incline:

1st set 6 reps, 2nd set 10 reps

Incline bench:

1st set 10 reps, 2nd set 5 reps drop set 12 reps

Low incline flyes

2 sets of 10 should.have gone heavier and got 8 on second

Machine flyes

1 set of 8 with triple drop set dropping 3 plates each drop

Cable pushdowns

1st set 12, 2nd 11, 3rd, 10

Close grip bench

3 sets 10, 9, 8

Today was back biceps

Barbell row

2 sets of 8 rest pause on last set

Wide grip weighted pull.ups

8 reps

Narrow grip weighted pullups

7 reps

Wide grip pull downs

12 reps

Pulldowns with grip just.over shoulder width apart

10 reps

Reverse grip pulldowns

8 reps

Close grip seated row

1st set 12 reps, 2nd set 8 reps

Reduce weightand hold squeeze for 2 seconds 8reps

Dumbell rows

2x6

Concentration curl

1st set 12, 2nd set 8 ththenforced reps

Bb curl

3 Sets 12, 8, 6

Hammer curl

1st set 8

2nd set 15


----------



## Simon90 (Oct 28, 2017)

Diet on training days

5 eggs 100g oats pre workout

250g chicken bag of rice post workout

Tin of Tuna

250g chicken 1/2 bag rice

250g chicken 1/2 bag rice

5 egg omelete with 5 slices ham

2830 calories

Not using any supplements or protein powder, whole foods only and actually feeling much better for it


----------



## Mayzini (May 18, 2016)

I am in what's ur training and cardio plans look like ??


----------



## Mayzini (May 18, 2016)

Sorry I she. Seen the post above now and see the weights set up. Cardio ?


----------



## Simon90 (Oct 28, 2017)

Mayzini said:


> Sorry I she. Seen the post above now and see the weights set up. Cardio ?


 Half an hour LISS on rest days to start with mate, i will increase fequency as the weeks go on if needs be


----------



## Mayzini (May 18, 2016)

Simon90 said:


> Half an hour LISS on rest days to start with mate, i will increase fequency as the weeks go on if needs be


 Thanks always interested in varying people's approach to the cut. Always find cutting logs more interesting that the bulking ones if I am honest


----------



## Simon90 (Oct 28, 2017)

Mayzini said:


> Thanks always interested in varying people's approach to the cut. Always find cutting logs more interesting that the bulking ones if I am honest


 Never really done a proper cut before so im looking forward to how it goes


----------



## Simon90 (Oct 28, 2017)

Rest day today, will do cardio and some body weight abs


----------



## Endomorph84 (Jan 21, 2016)

Simon90 said:


> Rest day today, will do cardio and some body weight abs


 What are these abs you speak of?!


----------



## Simon90 (Oct 28, 2017)

Endomorph84 said:


> What are these abs you speak of?!


 Something not worth the hastle lol


----------



## Simon90 (Oct 28, 2017)

5lbs down bang on since last Sunday, quite a big drop but I guess that can be expected in.the first week of cut with dropping water etc just over 2 inches off the waist aswell which I'm.happy about and again shows I must have been holding too much water and bloat Other measurements are same

Today was delts and abs

Db shoulder press

1St set 5.5reps 2nd set 10 reps

Srtict seated db side raises

3x10 squeeze and slow negative

Bent over db raises

2x20

Upright row

1 Set 15 2nd set 8

Pulley facepulls

1st set 12, 2nd set 15

Reverse pecDec X 15 superset front delt raise X 15

Db shrugs

1st set 15, 2nd set 10 dropset 10 more

Decline sit ups

2x20

Hanging leg raises

2x20


----------



## Simon90 (Oct 28, 2017)

Legs today

Seated calf raises

15, 12, 10, 8 tripple Dropset to fail

Standing calf raises

2 heavy sets 10

Squats

1set 10, second set 6 reps, 3rd set 15 reps

Leg press

4 sets pyramid up in weight

15, 12, 10, 8 Dropset back down 4 sets too failure

Stiff leg deadlift

2x10

Leg extensions

3x10


----------



## Simon90 (Oct 28, 2017)

Rest day today

Cardio and abs

Feeling s**t paranoid about losing muscle and constantly feeling like I've already shrunk, I know its In my head but I still dont like it


----------



## Simon90 (Oct 28, 2017)

Rest day today cant wait to get in gym tomorrow. Was supposed to have bloods done tmorrow but gp cancelled appointment ffs.

Already thinking about bulking back up bulking back up but gotta resist temptatio lol or my progress will just be yo yo

Was thinking about recomp but not sure how to go about it properly


----------



## Simon90 (Oct 28, 2017)

Yesterday was Chest and tris was a really good enjoyable workout

I'm down now 10lbs these last 11 days wtf? That Can't be good, @El Chapo@Fadi@nWo@Sparkey @swole trollI know you guys are well clued up on cutting mate, do you reckon this is normal first couple weeks to drop so much or could it be due to calories too low. Is it possible muscle loss can happen that fast in 2 weeks?

Flat Bench

1x8, 1x10

Incline db press

1x8, 1x6

Low incline flyes superset straight into press

1x12superset 12 on press

1x6superset 5 on press

Pec Dec

1x8 tripple dropset dropping 3 pins each drop to fail

Pulley pushdowns

1x10 1x9 1x6 dropset fail

Close grip be bench

1x9, 1x10

ez bar skull crushers

1x10, 1x8

Decline situps

2x20

Hanging leg raises

2x20

Strength remaining same


----------



## Fadi (Dec 14, 2010)

Simon90 said:


> Yesterday was Chest and tris was a really good enjoyable workout
> 
> I'm down now 10lbs these last 11 days wtf? That Can't be good, @El Chapo@Fadi@nWo@Sparkey @swole trollI know you guys are well clued up on cutting mate, do you reckon this is normal first couple weeks to drop so much or could it be due to calories too low. Is it possible muscle loss can happen that fast in 2 weeks?


 How are your muscles feeling to you? Do they feel flatish? Why not slow down the weight loss slightly by injecting some much needed glycogen into your muscle fibers! How would you do that? You do it by reducing your fat intake slightly, and increasing your carbohydrates slightly. What would that do? It would help replenish glycogen stores, giving your muscles that tight pumped feeling, and would boost (or at least balance) your fat regulating hormone leptin. For more on leptin, please read the following article:

https://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/topic/305652-re-feed-re-lose/?do=embed

So in a nutshell, a day of fat intake reduction, coinciding with a day of carbohydrate increase, should see your bodyweight drop slow down (and perhaps have you gain a kilo or so) in water through an increase in glycogen storage.

Give it a go, relax, and stop panicking, as that attitude itself would help raise your cortisol levels (it's a stress hormone coming to someone who's feeling stressed out remember!), so chill out, and enjoy the fruits of your labour Champ.


----------



## swole troll (Apr 15, 2015)

Simon90 said:


> Yesterday was Chest and tris was a really good enjoyable workout
> 
> I'm down now 10lbs these last 11 days wtf? That Can't be good, @El Chapo@Fadi@nWo@Sparkey @swole trollI know you guys are well clued up on cutting mate, do you reckon this is normal first couple weeks to drop so much or could it be due to calories too low. Is it possible muscle loss can happen that fast in 2 weeks?
> 
> ...


 Fadi answered this

Yes rapid weight loss is common when first dropping kcals

I get a big drop every time I reduce them during a cut then it levels out to a more steady weight loss


----------



## arbffgadm100 (Jun 3, 2016)

Unless you're losing significant amounts of strength that don't come back with a few days of re feeding, then you're not losing muscle.

11lbs a is a lot in 10 days, but it won't continue forever. Chuck in a higher carb day or two every so often isn't such a bad idea for a whole variety of reasons, so maybe consider that.


----------



## Simon90 (Oct 28, 2017)

Fadi said:


> How are your muscles feeling to you? Do they feel flatish? Why not slow down the weight loss slightly by injecting some much needed glycogen into your muscle fibers! How would you do that? You do it by reducing your fat intake slightly, and increasing your carbohydrates slightly. What would that do? It would help replenish glycogen stores, giving your muscles that tight pumped feeling, and would boost (or at least balance) your fat regulating hormone leptin. For more on leptin, please read the following article:
> 
> https://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/topic/305652-re-feed-re-lose/?do=embed
> 
> ...


 Cheers for the reply mate really appreciate it! And excellent post in the link as always, I will.be having a refeed day tomorrow. I am getting great pumps in the gym just feel flat outside of the gym. I think it may well Be just in my head


----------



## Simon90 (Oct 28, 2017)

arbffgadm100 said:


> Unless you're losing significant amounts of strength that don't come back with a few days of re feeding, then you're not losing muscle.
> 
> 11lbs a is a lot in 10 days, but it won't continue forever. Chuck in a higher carb day or two every so often isn't such a bad idea for a whole variety of reasons, so maybe consider that.


 Will do mate cheers. Was just worried with the big drop, strength is same but it has only.Been 2 weeks


----------



## Simon90 (Oct 28, 2017)

Today back and biceps

Rackpulls

1x9 1x10

Wide grip weighted pull.ups

1x10

Neutral narrow grip weighted pull ups

1x8

Mid back row

2x10

Low pulley row

1x8 1x10

Meadow row

2x8

Pulldowns superset db pullover

2x12 8 on pullovers

Bb curls

4 sets, 12, 8, 8, 6

Hammer curls

2x8 dropset to fail

Looking forward to a refeed tomorrow


----------



## nWo (Mar 25, 2014)

Simon90 said:


> Yesterday was Chest and tris was a really good enjoyable workout
> 
> I'm down now 10lbs these last 11 days wtf? That Can't be good, @El Chapo@Fadi@nWo@Sparkey @swole trollI know you guys are well clued up on cutting mate, do you reckon this is normal first couple weeks to drop so much or could it be due to calories too low. Is it possible muscle loss can happen that fast in 2 weeks?
> 
> ...


 Water and glycogen mate


----------



## Sasnak (Oct 11, 2016)

nWo said:


> Water and glycogen mate


 ^this.

Same as fat women who go to slimming world and get all excited because after the first week they've lost 9lb at which point I tell them that they haven't lost hardly any fat at all, just glycogen and water.

It'll slow up in week 2. Between a pound and 2lb a week loss is about right imo


----------



## Simon90 (Oct 28, 2017)

Sasnak said:


> ^this.
> 
> Same as fat women who go to slimming world and get all excited because after the first week they've lost 9lb at which point I tell them that they haven't lost hardly any fat at all, just glycogen and water.
> 
> It'll slow up in week 2. Between a pound and 2lb a week loss is about right imo


 I knew I was fat but didnt think I was that fat lol deffo has changed my perspective on how ill bulk next time going to stay within a certain bf


----------



## Simon90 (Oct 28, 2017)

Rest day today. Some cardio and abs after I woke up, today is gonna be refeed day. Bump calories up to maintenance and fill with plenty of carbs...tomorrow's delts session should be good


----------



## Sasnak (Oct 11, 2016)

Simon90 said:


> I knew I was fat


 Doubt it mate. You ain't got much cutting to do and already have a physique that most of ukm members would love, me included, and I'm only talking about ukm members who actually lift weights. Swole troll suggested (earlier in this thread iirc) that your own perception of yourself is nothing like how you actually look.


----------



## Simon90 (Oct 28, 2017)

Struggling to sleep last few days with stress going on starting to take its toll....had 3hours last night which is the worst yet. Night shifts dont help it...gonna go do delts traps and abs now so I can get back and sleep before work


----------



## Simon90 (Oct 28, 2017)

Delts traps abs

High smith press
1x8 
1x6.5
1x12 dropset x12

Side db raise super strict 
3x10 tripple dropset last set

Pec Dec rear delts 
1 x 12 
1x 10 tripple dropset

Bent over db raises super set with front raises 
2x12 both exercises

shrugs 
1x12 
1x10 tripple drop set

2xdecline situps x 20 reps
2x med ball side bends x 20 reps


----------



## Simon90 (Oct 28, 2017)

I'm surprised at how good I feel eating only clean whole foods now without shakes supplements etc. Gut health feels like it's increased ten fold and skin much clearer and generally feel much more 'clean'.

Will take photos in 2 weeks then again at 8th week and assess if I wanna go leaner or bulkagain.


----------



## Cronus (Jun 5, 2012)

what are you numbers bro? Be interested to see what you are lifting in your sessions


----------



## Simon90 (Oct 28, 2017)

Cronus said:


> what are you numbers bro? Be interested to see what you are lifting in your sessions


 Ill start adding them mate, will edit previous posts aswell as I have them all writen down theyre nothing great lol


----------



## Simon90 (Oct 28, 2017)

Last two days were rest days...just got back from work and ate last meal will go sleep, wake up go gym(joys of doing nights...not)

Yesterday's food

5whole eggs scrambled, 100g oats

250g Mexican seasoned chicken, 1/2 bag rice

250g Mexican seasoned chicken, 1/2 bag rice

5 whole egg omelete with 30g chorizo, onion bit of chicken left over from last meal and 70g oats

Last meal gone.down a treat, really tasty. I have started to leave a bit of my chicken from last meal so I can stick it in my omelete makes it taste much better.

Really enjoying eatin. Like this, I am starving but that's going to happen in a defecit but I'm enjoying the clean whole foods. Each day I season the chicken differently so it's not just plain.

Calories

2479

Rough macros

210 protein

200 carbs

90 fats

Just focus on hitting my calories and getting roughly those macros, then once a week I'll go up to maintenance cals dropping fats and upping carbs...can't wait to train when I'm up

Physique wise, see changes especially the Mrs is noticing it alot abs and waist coming in tighter and extra.vascularity, happy for being 2.5 weeks in


----------



## Simon90 (Oct 28, 2017)

Chest tris and abs with a fu**ing hour of cardio after I missed the bus home lol

Chest and tris not my strongest point I have two workouts A and B which I alternate each week Today was A

After a start of a niggly shoulder I train chest with a lot of time under tension, strict tempo not focusing on the weight and use other techniques such as dropsets etc to raise intensity unlike back where I like to go as heavy as possible as i don't wanna take any chances with an injury. and when I'm bulking I'll focus on getting the numbers back to where they were

Rotator cuff warmup 2x12 then . Set of 12 between each warm up set

Hammer strength incline 
70kg a side 6
60kg a side 10 rest pause 3 more reps

Incline bench 
100kg for 8 then no rest drop set to 80kg for 8 dropset to 70kg for 5 dropset to 60kg for 5 completely failed just about made it back to the pins lol

Incline db flies 
50lbs for 10
65lbs for 7

Machine flyes
120kg for 8 then tripple Dropset 
Drop 3 pins for 8
Drop 3 pins for 8

Drop 3 pins for 8 to fail

Cable pushdowns
Full stack 2x10

Close grip bench (grip around 6inch apart)
60kg for 2x10

Oh db extension seated strict 
32lbs for 2x10
Tripple drop set to complete failure last set

Hanging leg raises 3x20

Decline situps with twists 3x15 superset side bends.with medicine ball 3x15


----------



## Simon90 (Oct 28, 2017)

Back and bis, had to rush as was limited on time so little rest and no resting between exercises so was a tough workout

Bb row 
140kgx8 140kgx8 restpause then 3 more reps rest pause 3 reps

Wide grip weighted pull ups 
10reps perfect 2 half reps then partials (was pb)

Close neutral grip pull ups 
8.5 reps

Wide grip weighted pull up again stead of pull downs

7reps

Close grip pulldown 
1 set starting 4th pin from bottom stack 4 dropsets to fail

Reverse grip shoulder length apart weighted pull up

6reps

Close.grip seated row 
25pin X 12, 28 pin X 8
Reduce weight with 2 second squeeze 
23x 8 + 2 normals reps without squeeze to finish

By this point my.back is fully f**ked lol

Dumbell rows 
140lbs 2x6

They felt much heavier today but then I was barely resting

Barbel curls

3x12

Preachercurls reverse curls Hammer curls giant set

2 sets 6,12,8 reps on each exercise


----------



## Simon90 (Oct 28, 2017)

I want too pin ventrogluteal, but not sure where it needs to go, I think I have found the muscle where its bulging out. Could someone tell me please where I need to pin. Is it on the lump there or more backwards and im. Just not tensing right

Sure it was you who said you pin there alo might be wrong

@ElChapo @dtmiscool


----------



## dtmiscool (Aug 12, 2016)

Simon90 said:


> I want too pin ventrogluteal, but not sure where it needs to go, I think I have found the muscle where its bulging out. Could someone tell me please where I need to pin. Is it on the lump there or more backwards and im. Just not tensing right
> 
> Sure it was you who said you pin there alo might be wrong
> 
> @ElChapo @dtmiscool


 Uploading on this site has gone to s**t lately so have no idea if the image below will be seen but I marked where to pin on your photo.


----------



## TURBS (Oct 21, 2013)

dtmiscool said:


> Uploading on this site has gone to s**t lately so have no idea if the image below will be seen but I marked where to pin on your photo.


 Not much room for error there lol


----------



## dtmiscool (Aug 12, 2016)

TERBO said:


> Not much room for error there lol


 What? It's plenty of room lol. It's a good few inches by a few inches, what are you a stroke victim and can't hold your hand steady to pin such a decent sized area? :lol:


----------



## Simon90 (Oct 28, 2017)

dtmiscool said:


> Uploading on this site has gone to s**t lately so have no idea if the image below will be seen but I marked where to pin on your photo.
> View attachment 170005


 Cheers mate glad I asked now cos I was about too pin much more to the front


----------



## dtmiscool (Aug 12, 2016)

Simon90 said:


> Cheers mate glad I asked now cos I was about too pin much more to the front


 No worries


----------



## Simon90 (Oct 28, 2017)

Refeed day today so calories up to maintenance and high carbs

Looking forward too smash delts tomorrow.


----------



## Simon90 (Oct 28, 2017)

Delts traps and abs today

5th day into nexus rip 200 blend, pinning 0.4ml ed so Just under 3ml a week. Never used anything like this before. So far Did both delts small amount of pip but expected, quads pip is pretty bad. @Henda83 pinned ventrogluteal last night for first time mate was crazy pinning that muscle no pip atall you dont even feel the needle go in.

Very good workout, got 2 more reps than last week on first heavy set of db shoulder press which I'm happy about as my focus is maintaining strength so to get stronger/ more reps is a bonus :thumb

Db shoulder press 
7.5reps 2 reps more than last week
11.5 reps 1 more rep than last week

Side delt raises 
Really strict 
3x10
Big dropset last set to complete failure with partials right down to smallest dbs

Bent over db raises 
2x12

Barbell up right rows 
2x11,8

Rope face pulls

3x15,15,8

Plate front raise

12 reps dropset to fail

Bb shrugs gym was too busy for dbs
2x10 front shrug superset rear.shrugs

Single arm cable.rear delt fly 
15 each arm

Hanging leg raises from pull up bar 
3x20

Side bends with medicine ball 
3x20

Calories today will be 2200


----------



## Henda83 (Mar 3, 2018)

Simon90 said:


> Delts traps and abs today
> 
> 5th day into nexus rip 200 blend, pinning 0.4ml ed so Just under 3ml a week. Never used anything like this before. So far Did both delts small amount of pip but expected, quads pip is pretty bad. @Henda83 pinned ventrogluteal last night for first time mate was crazy pinning that muscle no pip atall you dont even feel the needle go in.
> 
> ...


 Will have to try it mate dtmiscools picture helps a lot with location I couldn't grasp it with videos. shakey hands and stiff sore thumbs so need to use two hands and to have somewhere other than quads can do two handed would be great


----------



## Simon90 (Oct 28, 2017)

Henda83 said:


> Will have to try it mate dtmiscools picture helps a lot with location I couldn't grasp it with videos. shakey hands and stiff sore thumbs so need to use two hands and to have somewhere other than quads can do two handed would be great


 Have you tried pecs? Theyre gonna be next new one for me


----------



## MM84 (Jun 8, 2017)

Simon90 said:


> Have you tried pecs? Theyre gonna be next new one for me


 I do pecs regular . Easy site to use. My first time I did 1/2ml of test prop/tren ace in each. That gave me some good pip. Ever since then had no problems at all. I either use 29g 1/2" slin pin or 25g orange all the way in.


----------



## Simon90 (Oct 28, 2017)

MM84 said:


> I do pecs regular . Easy site to use. My first time I did 1/2ml of test prop/tren ace in each. That gave me some good pip. Ever since then had no problems at all. I either use 29g 1/2" slin pin or 25g orange all the way in.


 Cheers mate, gonna give them a go wanna have as many sites as possible will be using short orange


----------



## Henda83 (Mar 3, 2018)

Simon90 said:


> Have you tried pecs? Theyre gonna be next new one for me


 Not sure I have the meat on upper pecs haha (I think that's where your supposed to pin) they are flat compare to lower and refuse to grow might hit me rib cage


----------



## Simon90 (Oct 28, 2017)

Henda83 said:


> Not sure I have the meat on upper pecs haha (I think that's where your supposed to pin) they are flat compare to lower and refuse to grow might hit me rib cage


 What I'm worried about lol


----------



## Simon90 (Oct 28, 2017)

today and yesterday were rest days days. Today I have had very very bad news my head is complete f**ked but still sticking to my diet an and cardio and keep focused on my goal.

Monday workout was legs

Legs 
Seated calf raises 
2 warm up sets 
1 set 8 tripple drop set to fail

Standing calf raises 
1 set 10 reps rest pause to fail

Leg extensions 
2 warm up sets 
1 set 12 rest pause 3 rest pause 3

Hack squats 
1 warm up set 
2x12 
1 heavy set of 8

Lying leg curls 
1 warm.up set 
1 set 10

Stiff leg dead lifts 
1 set 8

single leg curl

1x8

Leg press

1x12

Decent workout despite s**t sleep lookin forward to chest n tris tomorrow


----------



## Simon90 (Oct 28, 2017)

Head is really f**ked atm things arent looking good, but I am keeping going and not going giving up. Instead it motivates me further to smash this

Yesterday was chest

Incline bench

1 heavy set 8

2nd set 10 dropset to fail

Incline db press

1 heavy set 5

1 back off set of 10

Incline flyes superset into press to fail

2x10

Pec dec

1 set 8, tripple dropset to fail

Cable pushdowns

12, 10, 8 Dropset to fail

Incline close grip bench

1 set 12, 1 heavy set 8, 1 back off,set aiming for more reps than 1st set

Overhead db extensions

2x12 tripple dropset last set to fail

Cable crunch

3x30

Legraises Hanging from pull up bar

3x20

Cardio done straight after

Calories 2196

Rough macros

250 protein

150 carbs

60 fats


----------



## Dr Gearhead (Aug 15, 2012)

Sorry to hear things are not good for you mate and kudos for using it to push you further towards your goals and not as an excuse to go off the rails. Hope it turns around soon....


----------



## Simon90 (Oct 28, 2017)

Dr Gearhead said:


> Sorry to hear things are not good for you mate and kudos for using it to push you further towards your goals and not as an excuse to go off the rails. Hope it turns around soon....


 Unfortunatley mate this is one of those things that wont turn around, thank you for your words


----------



## Dr Gearhead (Aug 15, 2012)

Simon90 said:


> Unfortunatley mate this is one of those things that wont turn around, thank you for your words


 sorry to hear that mate


----------



## Simon90 (Oct 28, 2017)

Under 4 weeks between so far


----------



## Simon90 (Oct 28, 2017)

f**ked the nexus off. Vial was underflled by almost 2ml lol. Mistakes happen but for something as simple as putting 10ml into a vial makes me wonder what else is being short cutted. Got a few vials of NP so looking forward to trying that after hearing alot of good things and smashing the rest of these 4 weeks.

Off to train back and arms

Preworkout will be tin if Tuna sweet corn with 200g egg white scramabled in with 2 miny whole meal pita breads washed down with black coffee

Post workout will have 3 slices orange fruit bread with same meal as preworkout

Wil weigh myself when I get too the gym so I can adjust my maintenance calories


----------



## Simon90 (Oct 28, 2017)

Typical pre workout meal does the job. No supplements made a massive difference to my skin, bloat and also not feeling sick in gym


----------



## MM84 (Jun 8, 2017)

In for @nexus crew entering with pool balls in socks. Lol


----------



## Simon90 (Oct 28, 2017)

MM84 said:


> In for @nexus crew entering with pool balls in socks. Lol


 Thought the same mate lol


----------



## Simon90 (Oct 28, 2017)

4 weeks in 16lbs down

Today was back bis and abs

Weighted wide grip pull ups

12 reps

Rack pull mid shin level

(Strength down a little on these down to lack of sleep last fewdays I reckon)

1 set 
220kg x 8 Dropset to180kg x 6 dropset to 140kg x 8

Weighted wide pull ups no straps
12 good reps partials to fail

Weighted Neutral close grip no straps 
8reps then partials to fail

Mid back row

Focusing on slow negative and 2 second squeeze toreally feel the muscle 
Wide grip 40 x10
Narrow grip 50x8
With back off set 
40 at 12

Low row Hammer strength 
80kg each sidex10
100kg each side x6

Meadow row 
40kg 2x10

Superset lat pull down with db pull over
8 and 10 reps Lower weight,
12 and12 reps

Concentration curls 
24s 2x10

Barbell curls 
2 sets 10 side for 8
12.5 a.side 6 drop set to fail

Hammer curls 
2x8 drop set to fail

Hanging leg raises

3x20

Decline situps with twists

3x15

Weighted side bends

2x20

I try to keep.covered when training so I do not keep seeing myself, however today I couldn't manage and took off hoody. Loving the extra separation and vascularity, tightness and dryness starting to show happy with progress


----------



## Matt6210 (Feb 15, 2018)

Simon90 said:


> 4 weeks in 16lbs down
> 
> Today was back bis and abs
> 
> ...


 Nice work bro sounds like your smashing it


----------



## Simon90 (Oct 28, 2017)

Matt6210 said:


> Nice work bro sounds like your smashing it


 Cheers mate, looking forward too finish these next 4 weeks so I can get back to bulking back up from being lean and get as much size on as possible


----------



## Matt6210 (Feb 15, 2018)

Simon90 said:


> Cheers mate, looking forward too finish these next 4 weeks so I can get back to bulking back up from being lean and get as much size on as possible


 Always the way mate, if your bulking or cutting you wish you were doing the opposite lol


----------



## Simon90 (Oct 28, 2017)

Matt6210 said:


> Always the way mate, if your bulking or cutting you wish you were doing the opposite lol


 .just feel small and Flat especially in my clothes even tho arm measurements etc haven't gone down much its just a head f**k.

How you getting on mate you cruising atm?


----------



## Matt6210 (Feb 15, 2018)

Simon90 said:


> .just feel small and Flat especially in my clothes even tho arm measurements etc haven't gone down much its just a head f**k.
> 
> How you getting on mate you cruising atm?


 Yea big cruise, 3 - 6 months, need to sort my bloods out last two courses just been running into health issues and feeling like s**t.


----------



## Simon90 (Oct 28, 2017)

Matt6210 said:


> Yea big cruise, 3 - 6 months, need to sort my bloods out last two courses just been running into health issues and feeling like s**t.


 Hope you get em dialled back in mate soon, I like following your logs and excited to see you smash your bench which you will!


----------



## Simon90 (Oct 28, 2017)

Pinned triceps today and yesterday for first time. Nice site.

Had first try of sphinx super t5 today, f**k me half a tab and it blew my head off lol loved it helped me to smash legs even with 4 hours of sleep. Will have another half tab at work tonight. Very good focus in.the gym and a feel good buzz.

Yesterday was delts and abs:

Seated barbel shoulder press
90kg x 10
100kg x 6 drops set 80kg x6 dropset to 70kg x 6

Side db raise
28lbsx10 super strict with big dropset down to smallest db on last set to complete fail with partials til can't move anymore

Pec Dec rear delts 
Narrow stack x 20
3pin extra x 10 then tripple dropset fail

Bent over db raises super set with front raises 
28s x 2x 12 both exercises with dropset on front raises

Bb Shrugs:
140kg 2x15
tripple drop set last set to fail

Hanging leg raises and.oblique twists from pull up bar

3x20

Normal.hanging leg raises

3x20

Side bends

2x20

Today was legs fasted, half tab super t5

Squats

1 set of 6

1 set of 3

1 set of 12

Leg press

1x10 tripple.dropset to fail

Leg extensions

1x8 heavy set with rest pause til reached 12

1 back of set 15

Lying leg curls

1 set 12 to fail then dropset

Standing leg curl

1x6

1x12

Cardio

Done

Got 2 rest.days ahead of me now just do cardio and abs

Will also try a new site tomorrow it's like I get a sick little kick out of sticking it someplace new Lol

Physical changes are daily now with new veins and lines showing up lookin forward to next 4 weeks now


----------



## Redsy (May 24, 2018)

Simon90 said:


> Delts traps and abs today
> 
> 5th day into nexus rip 200 blend, pinning 0.4ml ed so Just under 3ml a week. Never used anything like this before. So far Did both delts small amount of pip but expected, quads pip is pretty bad. @Henda83 pinned ventrogluteal last night for first time mate was crazy pinning that muscle no pip atall you dont even feel the needle go in.
> 
> ...


 What's in nexus rip 200? What amounts of each. Thinking about giving it a blast before hols


----------



## Simon90 (Oct 28, 2017)

Redsy said:


> What's in nexus rip 200? What amounts of each. Thinking about giving it a blast before hols


 Deffo good stuff mate, smooth as f**k and very tiny pip but thats expected from blend, especially with prop.

75 test prop

75 tren ace

50 mast


----------



## sponge2015 (Aug 18, 2013)

Simon90 said:


> Deffo good stuff mate, smooth as f**k and very tiny pip but thats expected from blend, especially with prop.
> 
> 75 test prop
> 
> ...


 Are you just running the RIP blend now mate? Try look at your original post but you was only on Test E so not sure if I missed anything else you're taking


----------



## Simon90 (Oct 28, 2017)

Just back from work, quick update before I go sleep. Today and yesterday are rest days. Just cardio and abs.

Pinned Pec for first time yesterday, same as tricep dont feel it go in but reckon itll be sore when I wake up with it being a new site. Will pin other Pec today will be interesting to train chest tomorrow with the pip from being a virgin site. I have heard its great for a better mind muscle connection.

Today was a f**k up with stuff getting in way so calories been very Low just over 1500 under.

Around 1700 cals rough macros were

270 protein

50 carbs

50 fat


----------



## Simon90 (Oct 28, 2017)

sponge2015 said:


> Are you just running the RIP blend now mate? Try look at your original post but you was only on Test E so not sure if I missed anything else you're taking


 I had to stop it mate cos of mistake ran out unexpected but will be getting back on it soon cos source was excellent and have another way.

5 days in and my strength went up and sleep gone to s**t so im guessing thats the tren lol. Wasnt expecting to get stronger in such a big defecit especially so fast. Not sure how long for physical changes/typical tren mast hard tight look as first time with the compounds except test.


----------



## sponge2015 (Aug 18, 2013)

Simon90 said:


> I had to stop it mate cos of mistake ran out unexpected but will be getting back on it soon cos source was excellent and have another way.
> 
> 5 days in and my strength went up and sleep gone to s**t so im guessing thats the tren lol. Wasnt expecting to get stronger in such a big defecit especially so fast. Not sure how long for physical changes/typical tren mast hard tight look as first time with the compounds except test.


 As much as I rate nexus even I'm surprised at the rip blend not having much pip, makes me wish I could use Tren, think all labs should keep their rip blends 200mg or below so you can actually use them

good going anyway mate, got some decent size on you so should look fu**ing class with the rip blend come end of the cut


----------



## Simon90 (Oct 28, 2017)

sponge2015 said:


> As much as I rate nexus even I'm surprised at the rip blend not having much pip, makes me wish I could use Tren, think all labs should keep their rip blends 200mg or below so you can actually use them
> 
> good going anyway mate, got some decent size on you so should look fu**ing class with the rip blend come end of the cut


 Seriously mate im impressed. I always pin every day even with test only so the thought of pip was worrying and with it my first time using a blend but hardly anything atall. Glute and ventrogluteal youd forget youd have pinned there, delts youd forget aswell next day as theres only a little bit few hours after. Quads are a s**t site for me in general.

Ive also just opened up pecs and tris with some pharma test I had left over so be interesting to see how it goes in there! Looking forward to next 4 weeks then into a bulk ill go. Unless I really wanna Push the condition, something I never done before, infact im leameset I ever been so far


----------



## Simon90 (Oct 28, 2017)

4 weeks so far just over 2 weeks just test then just over one week on the one rip


----------



## Redsy (May 24, 2018)

Simon90 said:


> Deffo good stuff mate, smooth as f**k and very tiny pip but thats expected from blend, especially with prop.
> 
> 75 test prop
> 
> ...


 cool, thanks

Am absolutely fine with Test P. Use it as my go to Test, less bloat. Become good at VG jabs, pip is non existent

Might give this a quick 4 week blast before my hols


----------



## Simon90 (Oct 28, 2017)

Redsy said:


> cool, thanks
> 
> Am absolutely fine with Test P. Use it as my go to Test, less bloat. Become good at VG jabs, pip is non existent
> 
> Might give this a quick 4 week blast before my hols


 Youll enjoy it mate


----------



## Simon90 (Oct 28, 2017)

Today was Chest tris and abs

****in well good workout lol, maybe even best I've had. The mind muscle connection I had with the pecs was insane due to the pip so was really able to feel the muscle more than ever. Tried to pin lats for first time this evening, wasn't happening soon as it went in was getting twinges all over the show so swapped pin and stuck it ventrogluteal instead. Must've gone through a vein on way out cos it was a squirter all over the Mrs shytzu lol.

First time using a pre workout today aswell. Was the bulkpowders complete pre workout stim free with a sphinx super t5 tab, focus was crazy. f**k Me I was well impressed lol, bearing in mind I'm in a 1500calorie defecit now and last few days I have been on 50g carbs and trained in the morning fasted the pump I got was fu**ing unreal, never seen my chest look like that and the vascularity was on another level to what I'm used to! Looking forward to using it for the rest of my cut to keep me pumped and full in gym compared to flat and miserable lol. Tastes nice aswell

Training was

Machine Hammer strength

1x6

1x9 (extra rep than lasttime) rest pause 3 more reps

Incline bb bench

4x8 (normally only do 2 sets but felt.good and wanted to test the pump) will go back to 2 sets next week

Low incline db flyes

1 x 12

1 x 8

Pec Dec

1 set 8 tripple dropset to complete failure

Cable push downs

10, 10, 8

Close grip bench

1 x 10

1 x 8

Over head db extension

2x12 tripple dropset to fail last set

Close.grip bench

1 set.set to fail

Abs

Decline crunches, hanging leg raises, cable.crunches

3 rounds 20 reps each no rest

40 mins cardio

Then diet today as follows

61.8g carbs post workout 
2 fruit breads 
1 pita bread 
329 calories 
10.4g protein 
2.7g fat

Tin tuna and 310g egg whites 
61g protein 
286 calories
1.5g fat

2 tins tuna 
260 calories 
60g protein 
1g fat

250g chicken 
265 calories 
60g protein 
2.8 fat

250g chicken
265 calories 
60g protein 
2.8 fat

Before bed

200g egg whites tin tuna
230 calories
50g protein 
1gram fat


----------



## Simon90 (Oct 28, 2017)

Back and arms today

Trained fasted

Bb row

150kgx8
150kgx8 rest pause 3 rest pause 2
Back off set 
100kgx16 with 2 second squeeze

Wide grip weighted chins
3x6-8

Shoulder Width reverse grip pulldown 
2 heavy sets of 8 
1 back off set 10

Seated Narrow grip rows
2x8
1x10 with 2 second squeeze

Db row 
140 lbs x 10
150 lbs x8

Bending over concentration curl
3x10

Hammer curls
12, 10, 10

Barbell curl 
1 Heavy set x 5
1 Tripple dropset with 8 reps first set

Forearm curl superset with reverse Forearm curl 
3x20-12

Hanging leg raises 
3x20

Cardio will be done in evening

Looking forward to refeed day tomorrow


----------



## MM84 (Jun 8, 2017)

Simon90 said:


> Back and arms today
> 
> Trained fasted
> 
> ...


 Strong rows mate :thumbup1:


----------



## Simon90 (Oct 28, 2017)

Cheers mate back has always been stronger in proportjon to rest of body


----------



## Simon90 (Oct 28, 2017)

Difficult day today head wise. Head is f**ked, just finished cardio, last meal then off too bed. Refeed day tomorrow so hopefuly will be feeling better


----------



## Simon90 (Oct 28, 2017)

Refeed day today

595 carbs

190 protein

60 fat

Cant wait to smash delts tomorrow. Gym is needed to clear head badly. Cardio done morning will do more before bed.


----------



## Simon90 (Oct 28, 2017)

So today was delts traps and abs. Went abit over the top on volume as I got carried away with the pump from yesterday's refeed lol. Also trained in vest for first time so was crazy to see the changes in physique, was,like my body didnt belong too me. I can't believe all this time to ive just been trying to constantly bulk without ever really cutting down when all its done is hinder my gains.

Workout

Db press

1 x 5.5 reps

1 x 13

Side db raises

3x10 with massive drop set to failure with partials

Front db raises

2x 10

Bent over rear delt db raises

2x12

Rope facepulls

2x12-15

Reverse Pec dec

15 reps super set with

Front plate raise

12 reps

Bb shrugs from front superset with behind

2x15

Decline situps super set with side bends

3x20

Hanging leg raises superset Cable crunches

3x20

40 mins cardio

Diet

Post workout

2 slices fruit bread, 1 whole meal bagel, tin Tuna, 200g egg whites

643 calories, 73.5 carbs, 66.4 protein, 4 fat

Meal 2

2 Tins Tuna, quarter diced onion

Meal 3

250g chicken

Meal 4

250g chicken

Meal 5

Tin Tuna, 200g egg whites

Over 1500 defecit now, making most of gear being able to stop muscle loss, the suffer is worth it, everything diet wise and training wise is being written down on in my book to the exact. Its helping keep me distracted from whats going on and the results will feel more rewarding for me this way

Macros today will be

73.5 carbs, 298.4 protein, 10 fat

20 mins cardio in evening


----------



## Simon90 (Oct 28, 2017)

Not really sure if anyone is following lol but f**k it


----------



## Henda83 (Mar 3, 2018)

Simon90 said:


> Not really sure if anyone is following lol but f**k it


 Always read your updates mate


----------



## Matt6210 (Feb 15, 2018)

Simon90 said:


> Not really sure if anyone is following lol but f**k it


 Yeah I always check in aswel bro


----------



## TURBS (Oct 21, 2013)

Simon90 said:


> Not really sure if anyone is following lol but f**k it


 Still stalking you


----------



## The Beard (Mar 22, 2019)

me too always check


----------



## Simon90 (Oct 28, 2017)

Henda83 said:


> Always read your updates mate





Matt6210 said:


> Yeah I always check in aswel bro





The Beard said:


> me too always check


 Cheers lads good to know not writing for nothing lol


----------



## Simon90 (Oct 28, 2017)

TERBO said:


> Still stalking you


 Haha your not my ex are you


----------



## TURBS (Oct 21, 2013)

Simon90 said:


> Haha your not my ex are you


 Play your cards right and I could be h34r:

no **** lol


----------



## MrGRoberts (Dec 30, 2013)

Nice log mate you'll get proper lean following that diet and using rip blend!


----------



## Simon90 (Oct 28, 2017)

MrGRoberts said:


> Nice log mate you'll get proper lean following that diet and using rip blend!


 Cheers mate! Took a few notes from your old one. Is working a treat


----------



## MrGRoberts (Dec 30, 2013)

Simon90 said:


> Cheers mate! Took a few notes from your old one. Is working a treat


 I'm starting mine today will take me a while to get as lean as I did before though


----------



## Simon90 (Oct 28, 2017)

MrGRoberts said:


> I'm starting mine today will take me a while to get as lean as I did before though


 Do you wrecken 1500 cal defecit is too Low mate from food alone plus cardio on top? That gear will be enough to hold onto muscle init

Looking forward to following your log mate


----------



## MrGRoberts (Dec 30, 2013)

Simon90 said:


> Do you wrecken 1500 cal defecit is too Low mate from food alone plus cardio on top? That gear will be enough to hold onto muscle init
> 
> Looking forward to following your log mate


 How many cals are you actually eating?

Tren will hold onto all your muscle.

I swear I actually put on some muscle when I did it lol


----------



## Simon90 (Oct 28, 2017)

MrGRoberts said:


> How many cals are you actually eating?
> 
> Tren will hold onto all your muscle.
> 
> I swear I actually put on some muscle when I did it lol


 Except my refeed day the last week been on 1700 which is 1500 under maintenance mate. Will have a little extra on leg and back day


----------



## MrGRoberts (Dec 30, 2013)

Simon90 said:


> Except my refeed day the last week been on 1700 which is 1500 under maintenance mate. Will have a little extra on leg and back day


 How much do you weigh?

It is pretty low but you will get proper lean.

I prefer like you to cut on lower cals to get it done quicker


----------



## Simon90 (Oct 28, 2017)

MrGRoberts said:


> How much do you weigh?
> 
> It is pretty low but you will get proper lean.
> 
> I prefer like you to cut on lower cals to get it done quicker


 Down to 196 now mate and exactly less time cutting more time bulking


----------



## CG88 (Jun 4, 2015)

In for this mate


----------



## MrGRoberts (Dec 30, 2013)

Simon90 said:


> Down to 196 now mate and exactly less time cutting more time bulking


 Exactly mate I'm gonna make a log today


----------



## Simon90 (Oct 28, 2017)

MrGRoberts said:


> Exactly mate I'm gonna make a log today


 Good look forward to following it cos your other motivates me to f**k you taking same approach again


----------



## MrGRoberts (Dec 30, 2013)

Simon90 said:


> Good look forward to following it cos your other motivates me to f**k you taking same approach again


 Yeah. Today was my first gym session in a month. I came off everything (worst decision I ever did). Went into a very dark place and just eat junk everyday.

But im proper motivated now, will lose it all


----------



## Simon90 (Oct 28, 2017)

MrGRoberts said:


> Yeah. Today was my first gym session in a month. I came off everything (worst decision I ever did). Went into a very dark place and just eat junk everyday.
> 
> But im proper motivated now, will lose it all


 Gym is only thing keeping me going atm things are pretty bad. Youll smash it mate, the progress you made in such short space of time shows how much determiNation you have and you'll be back too where you were in no time only this time even better


----------



## MrGRoberts (Dec 30, 2013)

Simon90 said:


> Gym is only thing keeping me going atm things are pretty bad. Youll smash it mate, the progress you made in such short space of time shows how much determiNation you have and you'll be back too where you were in no time only this time even better


 Thanks mate.

I've attached a pic what my hormones where like 2 weeks ago. Was a rough time.

I'm a lot bigger than back then. I'll look better for sure if I can get that lean again


----------



## Simon90 (Oct 28, 2017)

MrGRoberts said:


> Thanks mate.
> 
> I've attached a pic what my hormones where like 2 weeks ago. Was a rough time.
> 
> ...


 Wow how long was you off for there?


----------



## MrGRoberts (Dec 30, 2013)

Simon90 said:


> Wow how long was you off for there?


 Between a month or two


----------



## Simon90 (Oct 28, 2017)

Legs today

fu**ing well happy considering im in a 1500 defecit and adding reps. This Np one rip is excellent.

Now im not gonna lie the last few months I neglected leg training, still trained them but half assed and rarely squatting, go on you can laugh I deserve it lol

Last week on squats I got 160kgx3

Squats this week 160kgx6

120kg x 15 reps

Leg press

2x12

Leg extensions

1x8

1x10 rest pause 3 reps rest pause 3 reps

Lying ham strng curls

1x6

1x12

Standing leg curl

1x6

1x15

Standing calf raises

Warmup set

1 heavy set 8 rest pause 3 reps rest pause 3 reps into partials and then holding stretch

Seated calf raises

1 heavy set 8 rest pause 3 reps rest pause 3 reps into tripple dropset with partials to complete failure

30 mins cardio postworkout

Same diet as yesterday


----------



## Simon90 (Oct 28, 2017)

Rest day today and tomorrow

Will have a weigh in on Wednesday and maybe some pics as theres some changes since last Wednesday photos already

Not gonna lie its starting to do my head in as I already wanna get back to bulking but I am gonna stick it out and get to sub 10 percent before I do


----------



## TURBS (Oct 21, 2013)

Simon90 said:


> Not gonna lie its starting to do my head in as I already wanna get back to bulking but I am gonna stick it out and get to sub 10 percent before I do


 It's hard work, but will be worth it in the end mate


----------



## Simon90 (Oct 28, 2017)

TERBO said:


> It's hard work, but will be worth it in the end mate


 Cheers mate, tbh I couldnt have chose a worse time to do it lol as life is hard right now, but in a way makes it feel more rewarding cos even with al the s**t going on im still plodding along I keep reminding myself mate. I know the bulk will be much more successful aswell from a leaner starting point


----------



## Simon90 (Oct 28, 2017)

Also abs and cardio done in morning

Leg raises 4x20

Crunches with legs Up 4x20

Side bends 3x30

5 sets of vacums.

Will do another 5 sets on vacums in evening. Will be doing this every day looking to increase the times each week or more


----------



## Simon90 (Oct 28, 2017)

Rest day today. Fasted Cardio done in morning will do cardio and vacums before bed also

Looking forward to hitting chest and tris tomorrow. So i can see how this defecit has effected strength compared to two weeks ago. Hopefuly all numbers will be same. Will also weigh myself aswel. Diet same as always.


----------



## arbffgadm100 (Jun 3, 2016)

Simon90 said:


> Rest day today. Fasted Cardio done in morning will do cardio and vacums before bed also
> 
> Looking forward to hitting chest and tris tomorrow. So i can see how this defecit has effected strength compared to two weeks ago. Hopefuly all numbers will be same. Will also weigh myself aswel. Diet same as always.


 How are you doing the vacuums?


----------



## Simon90 (Oct 28, 2017)

arbffgadm100 said:


> How are you doing the vacuums?


 I do them Standing mate. Theyre hard as f**k lol lying down ones are easier but I prefer to do them Standing in front of mirror to get better connection.


----------



## Simon90 (Oct 28, 2017)

Simon90 said:


> I do them Standing mate. Theyre hard as f**k lol lying down ones are easier but I prefer to do them Standing in front of mirror to get better connection.


 Wil do them throughout the day aswel on bus or work etc


----------



## Simon90 (Oct 28, 2017)

@swole troll not sure who else,too ask. What are your views on recomp? 6 weeks into cut and im happy with progress, However without any Intention of stepping on stage any time soon I understand there is no need to get below a certain level of BF. What do you think about recomp few weeks before going into a bulk so im not going straight into a surplus?or carry on cutting bit longer and straight into a bulk?


----------



## swole troll (Apr 15, 2015)

Simon90 said:


> @swole troll not sure who else,too ask. What are your views on recomp? 6 weeks into cut and im happy with progress, However without any Intention of stepping on stage any time soon I understand there is no need to get below a certain level of BF. What do you think about recomp few weeks before going into a bulk so im not going straight into a surplus?or carry on cutting bit longer and straight into a bulk?


 Crap imo

I've tried doing it several times in the past at several different levels of body fat and on gh, anavar or tren ect tried all diff compounds and stacks and never got as much success as I would have just cutting and then bulking or vice versa


----------



## Simon90 (Oct 28, 2017)

swole troll said:


> Crap imo
> 
> I've tried doing it several times in the past at several different levels of body fat and on gh, anavar or tren ect tried all diff compounds and stacks and never got as much success as I would have just cutting and then bulking or vice versa


 Good to know. Now I just need too decide keep cutting or bulk lol


----------



## swole troll (Apr 15, 2015)

Simon90 said:


> Good to know. Now I just need too decide keep cutting or bulk lol


 if strength hasnt taken a large dip and you can still mentally continue and WANT to get leaner then carry on cutting

if your strength is starting to drop off, youre obsessing over food and its all you think about and you know that continuing to cut isnt going to make you any happier then bulk

remember you can always just lean bulk for 12 weeks which would only equate to about 10-15lb body weight, a percentage of which will be water and muscle and then youre left with only a little bit of fat gain at the end of it which you can easily cut off with a fresh metabolism so to speak


----------



## Simon90 (Oct 28, 2017)

I decided 2 weeks ago to do my first show that was coming up end of may(just for the experience), However after getting some advice from a few lads who compete I decided to listen to them and not go through with it, with the stress of prep and with my current situation it would not only be very selfish of me but I think ill also regret spending what little time I have left doing all this just for one day. Going to take a step back from training diet etc enjoy my time with family and friends. Stil be training, focus on getting all the big lifts up but not taking it all too seriously. Its s**t but its for the best.


----------



## Henda83 (Mar 3, 2018)

Hope you are ok mate with you saying what little time have left?


----------



## sponge2015 (Aug 18, 2013)

Henda83 said:


> Hope you are ok mate with you saying what little time have left?


 This mate.


----------



## Simon90 (Oct 28, 2017)

Henda83 said:


> Hope you are ok mate with you saying what little time have left?


 Just in a real proper s**t situation mate. Not really the time to be dieting and putting everything into training so took a step back to focus on spending time with family and not spending it being miserable all the time which dieting was just magnifying


----------



## Simon90 (Oct 28, 2017)

So 2 weeks after finishing diet been Not Tracking calories or anything except the odd day ill wrote what ive ate down to see where I am at out of interest. Just making sure I hit my protein which is 300g a day. Carbs roughly 5-600g a day and fats about 100 a day. So around 4500 cals a day. Still no shakes all whole foods. Protein from chicken eggs and Tuna. Always starving. Diet is still pretty clean but been having alot of meals out lately. Don't stop myself frm having a treat with the mrs if I want one. Put a load of weight on which is expected after going back into a big surplus. And is obviously water but feels good to be filling out the clothes. Also good to have my arms sitting just over 18 inch without a pump  think I will have to back off food abit as getting bloated as f**k. And I still wanna keep my waist from going too big lol.

Training 4 days a week just focusing on really enjoying it. Focusing on getting stronger and I wrecken the size will come. Although one thing I wanna bring up is my legs. Love how much my strength has gone up last 2 weeks.

I don't know if it would have any benefit of throwing in a mini cut now and then to keep waist from getting too big?

Pic below shows where I am at. No pump post cheese cake lol can see the bloat.


----------



## Henda83 (Mar 3, 2018)

Simon90 said:


> Just in a real proper s**t situation mate. Not really the time to be dieting and putting everything into training so took a step back to focus on spending time with family and not spending it being miserable all the time which dieting was just magnifying


 Hope things are looking up mate glad you ok


----------



## swole troll (Apr 15, 2015)

Simon90 said:


> So 2 weeks after finishing diet been Not Tracking calories or anything except the odd day ill wrote what ive ate down to see where I am at out of interest. Just making sure I hit my protein which is 300g a day. Carbs roughly 5-600g a day and fats about 100 a day. So around 4500 cals a day. Still no shakes all whole foods. Protein from chicken eggs and Tuna. Always starving. Diet is still pretty clean but been having alot of meals out lately. Don't stop myself frm having a treat with the mrs if I want one. Put a load of weight on which is expected after going back into a big surplus. And is obviously water but feels good to be filling out the clothes. Also good to have my arms sitting just over 18 inch without a pump  think I will have to back off food abit as getting bloated as f**k. And I still wanna keep my waist from going too big lol.
> 
> Training 4 days a week just focusing on really enjoying it. Focusing on getting stronger and I wrecken the size will come. Although one thing I wanna bring up is my legs. Love how much my strength has gone up last 2 weeks.
> 
> ...


 great look

tbh you were lean to start with

unless you were planning on competing i dont see why youd want to push the cut so hard

personally (even with physique in mind) id keep bulking, you can always go very slow so that youre never a couple months cut away from this condition


----------



## Simon90 (Oct 28, 2017)

swole troll said:


> great look
> 
> tbh you were lean to start with
> 
> ...


 Cheers mate appreciate that coming from you.

I agree with the competing point, it was that time Is a limited factor and there's a part of me that just makes me want to suffer lol, but when it starts to effect other things in personal life then without the purpose of competing there is no need for it too be so strict.


----------



## Simon90 (Oct 28, 2017)

Will weigh myself today, decided to track calories again. Everything is written in my trusty notepad, I said I wasn't going to but I prefer it as it satisfies my ocd. Calories the last week have been 5500 as although I was getting stronger I was losing weight on 4500 which surprised me as that should is 1000 over my maintanance. Calories have never been this high at start of bulk


----------



## Simon90 (Oct 28, 2017)

Not really on here much cos my phone is s**t. Little update, finally doing 3plates a side on incline bench for sets of 6 reps which has always been a little goal for me so happy with that strength is going up nicely weight is going up too, people are saying it's the biggest I've looked and I'm far from the heaviest I've been so that's good and holding the condition relatively well considering I've been pounding the calories. Last 2 weeks have been a struggle getting.the food in so a lot of force feeding it might be a good time to use ghrp6 again. Food up until last 2 weeks has all been clean just had to rely on some dirty options the last 2 weeks to get them calories in


----------

